# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  eset smart security 3.0.621

## gulin176

хотелось бы увидеть тестирование данного антивируса со стороны его способностей,как фаервол.спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

